# Billy Fish Hack



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Every now and then I run across a new hack of an old hack.

This is fascinating to me:






The hack simply had an mbed microcontroller and an SD card with some wav files allowing Billy to say classic quotes.

The mbed micro can be found here at digikey for about $60
http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSearch/dksus.dll?pname?name=568-4916-ND

Has anyone experimented with one of these mbeds?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, if I had a fish that quoted Homer Simpson and Monty Python, it would have a place of honor in my house


----------



## WitchOtastic (Jul 1, 2009)

love it....thank you so much for sharing this. I had to post this for my friend of mine who finds it fun torturing me at work with the McDonald's fish song all the time.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

What you mean the Gimme back my filet o fish song Witch?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I bought a Billy Bass early last year with the intent of hacking it. I'll get around to it eventually.


----------

